# Sleeving an Echo Duck Call Insert



## BrentWin

Disclaimer: This tutorial is about modifying an Echo insert to make a more attractive call. Some will criticize this as being somehow unethical. I feel that this is no different than using factory made guts for goose calls or JC inserts for predator calls. as long as the customer knows what he is getting, all is well.

Also, I don't like precise measurements. I do a lot of things just by eye. So, all the measurements that follow are +/-

To sleeve an Echo insert, first I start with a 2" block of wood and center drill it with a 1/4" bit.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1382_zps8b1bde9d.jpg

Next, I counter bore the hole about 1/2" deep with a 1/2" bit.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1383_zps7ba9348a.jpg

Now it's time to go to the lathe. Slide the block onto a 1/2" mandrel and use the live center to hold it tight.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1386_zpsaf4c2c07.jpg

From here it's just a matter of turning the block to the shape that you want. Leave the wall where you counter bored at least 1/8" thick. This will be the stop when the insert is assembled.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1388_zpsaf124462.jpg

To flare the exhaust on the insert I use a cone shaped rotary file. Don't flare the exhaust to much, 3/8" is a max. 

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1396_zpsa4046bfb.jpg

From here, it's final sanding and finishing.

Now it's time to modify the insert. Take the reed and cork out and set them aside.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1398_zps2f97ca8e.jpg

Now insert the insert into a 5/8" collet chuck and hand tighten it down snug.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1399_zpse01e6720.jpg

Use the tip of a skew or a parting tool to cut the insert off about 1/4" below the lanyard groove. Medium speed seems to work best for me.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1400_zpsc94a5512.jpg

Now use a skew to turn down the insert. Only go about 3/16" above the lanyard groove.


http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1402_zpsd1fd479a.jpg

This is what it should look like when you are done.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1405_zpsd54def3f.jpg

Since the sleeve that I started with is drying, I'll continue with one that is fully finished.


http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1410_zpse2eb8732.jpg

Now it's just a matter of gluing the two pieces together with some epoxy.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1412_zps87c35cb4.jpg

And here's the finished product, ready to go in the insert.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1413_zpsedfa4ab1.jpg

Since I am sure that I didn't explain something clearly, let the questions begin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

OK - call making dummy here. Is the insert something you made or something you buy? And can you show a pic with the cork and reed back in?


----------



## BrentWin

NYWoodturner said:


> OK - call making dummy here. Is the insert something you made or something you buy? And can you show a pic with the cork and reed back in?



The insert was bought from Rick Dunn at Echo Calls in Beebe AR. Rick makes a great insert that sounds better than any commercially available insert that I have found.

I am working on making my own inserts, but so far I haven't came up with a sound that I am willing to put out to the public. That is going to be my mission this winter.

Here's a pic of the insert with the reeds and cork reinstalled.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1423_zps4e004359.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RW Mackey

Great idea, I've never tried a duck call but think I may be able to pull this off. Thanks for sharing.

Roy


----------



## manbuckwal

goslin99 said:


> Bump



In the night.......


Not a call maker, but I see nothing wrong with it, if your customers know up front what they are getting! Great idea IMO .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Brent, great little tutorial on that mod. Thanks for sharing.

Ray


----------



## ghost1066

Very good idea and I agree Echo is hard to beat. This really does fit more into a custom call even though most of mine do have Echo inserts I think I will give this a try thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Nice tutorial, Brent. Yes, there are some "elitists" who won't call this "custom" because it uses someone else's insert... bugger on them. As long as your customers know the call is custom based on an echo insert, there isn't anything unethical about it. I think you do great work!

Having said that, I'll continue to encourage all that use other's inserts to put making your own one day on yoir to-do list... not so you can say it is totally custom, but just because it is rewarding to go through that learning curve and create something that pleases you. A good number of "custom callmakers" have several lines, one of which uses production inserts, even though they also make their own.


----------



## BrentWin

Henry, I agree completely!


----------

